# Routing baseboards



## IMDaggit (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I have a 100 year old four square with 8 inch oak and heart pine baseboards. Over the years previous owners have chopped, cut, spliced, removed, and otherwise damaged many of them. I have the wood to replace them, but cannot route to match because I can't find an ogee router bit large enough to make the cut. I've begun to wonder if this cut was done in multiple steps using a number of cutters. If anyone has an ideas please let me know. 

Tom

[email protected]


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Explore the wonderful world of coping. I don't count myself as a trim carpenter but by today's standards I am. Because I can actually cope and stick with a coping saw. One that doesn't have a cord attached to it. Your angles aren't going to be anything close . . . . to anything close . . . to anything that a power saw can express. 

You are going to have to understand and be able to execute hand sawn cope and stick joinery. It's not that hard really. Many old timers might like to think so but trust me, if you have any patience at all you can learn it. You do need to know how to "tune" the saw. That ain't hard either. 










.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Often, a small local mill shop will have something that will suit your situation. Someone who does hardwood flooring may be able to help. They would build it up from different cutters or might have the one you need for your baseboards.
Usually they charge a set up fee, a deposit in case of metal in your lumber (nicking their cutters) and then a surprisingly small amount of $$$ per foot of milling. 

Your boards could have been done using multiple hand planes, which is another option you could go if you don't have a huge amount to do. Using a combination of hand and machine tools.
Also think about 'stacking' seperate pieces. It'll make it easier to mill each piece, then build it up to where you want it.

It would be helpful if you could draw or trace a piece, then I'm sure someone here can come up with an idea to fix you up.

Welcome to the forum!
Rick


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Webster brings up a good point about handplaning......up to 100 ft or so its worth considering.May have to do a bit of profile grinding on an exst moulding plane iron.......it will be a useful tool however.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

IMDaggit said:


> I have the wood to replace them, but cannot route to match because I can't find an ogee router bit large enough to make the cut. I've begun to wonder if this cut was done in multiple steps using a number of cutters. If anyone has an ideas please let me know.
> 
> Tom


 





 
Can you post pictures of what you want?












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ive done alot of matching old trim. some times your can match with steps molding, meanining match the trim with layers. will take many dif shaped bits and a good eye. then there is some hand work at times,
none of this i would attempt without my router table.


----------

